
The Push for Education Programs That Pay People as They Learn - smn1234
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2017/11/the-push-for-education-programs-that-pay-people-as-they-learn/546329/?single_page=true
======
coldtea
> _The Push for Education Programs That Pay People As They Learn_

Translated from corporate-speak: the push for cheap "trainee" style workers
who get paid less than a regular worker because they are "learning on the
job", and who never have to be hired when they complete their jobs, since
companies can move to the next wave of trainees.

